# Scientific names for these rocks



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

i tried searching google for these rocks but i couldnt locate any of them.

*Manten stones
*GUILIN rocks
*FuJi rocks
*SEIRYU rocks
*OHKO rocks
*Shou stones


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Rockus expensiveiuos

Stoneaea overpriceae


----------



## Bonsai_Swamp (Oct 14, 2004)

O.K., now I'm curious. What's the context - what are these rocks used for? Got pictures?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Those are the names given by ADA for their various stones.


----------



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

i mean should fuji stones be like basalt or something volcanic , 
i have a pdf file with pictures on these stones but its 400KB i cant get it attached.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

gnatster said:


> Rockus expensiveiuos
> 
> Stoneaea overpriceae


Exacly my thoughts


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

gnatster said:


> Rockus expensiveiuos
> 
> Stoneaea overpriceae


 
A very good answer but the question deserves a better one. I would be very happy to know.

Blaze, send the file to me ([email protected]). I insert it here.


----------



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *fgencoz*
> Blaze, send the file to me ([email protected]). I insert it here.


nevermind i found a similar pdf file here http://www.waynesham.net/Photo/ADA%20Rocks.pdf


----------



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

anyone...


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I looked at two reference books on rocks and minerals but could not make any identification. To be able to start a discussion I will make some guesses.

Guilin stone seems like a petrified wood but it is not. If you find a forest part in which petrified wood can be found you can find similar shaped stones.

Manten stone seems like rhyolite but rhyolite is an igneous rock. Manten stone seems a bit sedimentary. I found very similar rocks in the middle of the university campus, not in a remote mountain.

Fuji rock is an igneous and porous basaltic rock. Amount of iron in this basaltic rock can make the rock more red.

Seiryu stone is like granite and from a place which takes heavy rain or wind or it is from a sea side to which strong tides continuously hit the granite rocks.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

While Roger Miller has been more active here nowadays it may be better to re-activate this thread.


----------

